# Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!



## triptych_angel (Jul 2, 2006)

hahah they were excorted out of BB for turkey slapping Camilla! John held her down while Ashley did it!

http://www.behindbigbrother.com/


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 2, 2006)

i cant beleive they did that, funny how ashley was like 'nah i dont really like camilla, happy claire dreamt of me though'!
wat a incident very amuzed now


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 2, 2006)

lol, @ turkey slapping..


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 2, 2006)

haha yeah me too!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 2, 2006)

I think its a joke.
Big brother calls it sexual harrasment, but isn't it teh same when he forces camilla to kiss everybody including ash who refused her?

IMO it was a harmless joke. She got tea bagged &amp; I am sure she would of laughed about it.


----------



## Mukesh (Jul 2, 2006)

i reckon they should ban the lot :roll: , absolute load of bull s*** :wink: :lol:


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 2, 2006)

she probably like it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snakegal (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

When did BB force her to kiss everyone?



JandC_Reptiles said:


> I think its a joke.
> Big brother calls it sexual harrasment, but isn't it teh same when he forces camilla to kiss everybody including ash who refused her?



I reckon she'll come out ok, she's a bit of a kinky one anyway!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

The other night after Camilla tryed to get onto Ash &amp; he rejected her. Big brother made a task for them both (without teh other knowing). Ash was to resist all affection from housemates for a night &amp; Camilla was to kiss every house mate within an hour. Obviously as Ash had just rejected Camilla not long before this it was another attempt of BB to manipulate the game.

I should also point out how a week or 2 ago Camilla was wanting a 3some from John &amp; Ash and had asked them seriously for 1. At the same time she was allowing John to massage her backside while she sucked on Ash's nipples. IMO she is (insert any derogatory name here to define a female of low standards) the boys are typical lads (any holes a goal) and the whole incident was just a harmless joke. But as the audience who was viewing the live streams online jacked up about it BB had to protect his backside.


----------



## snakegal (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

Lol I'm glad I cleared it up too cos I thought turkey slappin was something else :lol: 



ssssnakeman said:


> lol, @ turkey slapping..


----------



## mertle (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

Then this eviction was a load of BS from BB, It does all depend on what went on at other times and it's plastered all over our newspaper today as something that was loads wors than what it was.

i think they are bowing to preasure from the pollies and others about the show,

like I always say, if you don't like it? DON'T WATCH IT!

Your old enough to grab a remote......................


----------



## GreatSage (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

"Opposition leader Kim Beazley has made a statement recommending Channel 10 make this season of Big Brother the last"

Could it be! Have the labour party finally found the key to winniing an election!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

Neither John or Ash was charged because it was no where near as severe as the media potrays it to be. And if members of the audience hadn't done a song &amp; dance about it BB would not of evicted them. Notice the delay in time between the event happening &amp; the time BB took them into the diary room for eviction. IMHO the show stinks, but I am forced to watch it as my Mr's is addicted lol.

BB manipulates the entire show, EG: Michaels role as the insider, he had no choice &amp; as such was hated. Ash discussing cars, it seems the only time BB shows Ash on screen is when he talks like a bogan about V8's. I am sure he has held many other conversations but BB doesn't want to show the more in depth person.


----------



## dobermanmick (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

I hope they do axe the crap!


----------



## Retic (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

I can't believe people even watch this crap.


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

I'm losing brain cell just thinking about it :shock:


----------



## Gregory (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

Sounds to me like you're a huge fan of the show John.....lmao.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

lol nah, 
I do watch it but spend most of the time complaining to the other 1/2. Mind you if it was the other way around with the females naked &amp; men in bikini's while showering I may become a new BB fan. I just can't believe how manipulative BB is. Would drive me postal.


----------



## westhamsc (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

ha ha ha gobble gobble gobble got love the turkey slap


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

Regardless of what they did and everyones opinion it still boils down to sexual harrassment. Not that I'm a new age guy or anything but what they did was wrong. As soon as they did it (and held her down) they went over the line. Pretty childish if you ask me. They know they are on national t.v.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

Sexual assualt, sexual harassment pffft.
If I was either 1 of them I would of slapped my fist in my hand and sent the video footage to the footy show because IMO "THAT'S GOLD!"

And they apparently stopped as soon as she asked them to. Therefore no crime committed.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*



JandC_Reptiles said:


> Sexual assualt, sexual harassment pffft.
> If I was either 1 of them I would of slapped my fist in my hand and sent the video footage to the footy show because IMO "THAT'S GOLD!"
> 
> And they apparently stopped as soon as she asked them to. Therefore no crime committed.



Not apparently - Allegedly. See my point - She had to ask them to stop. As far it taking some time for them to get them out of the house, this comes down to all concerned parties reviewing the information and conducting a full investigation before drawing the conclusion that they should be removed. 

They should never have done it in the first place. They are apparently 19-20 year old males are they not. Maybe they needed a blow up doll or something for the duration of their stay.

Any unwanted advances on anyone are at the very least - Sexual assault. This is actually law.

JMO. :wink:


----------



## Ricko (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brothe*

who says its the first time they have maybe forced themselves onto a girl?


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brothe*

In my radio job I "have" to talk these evictees each week. I DO NOT ask them anything about the show I ask them about things like the Gaza Strip, Iraq, Pablo Escobar etc etc and there have ever only been two who could hold a coversation, the rest are no talent seeking fame whores.


----------



## Retic (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

So if I walked up to a girl in the street and put my hand on her breast and she said stop their would be no crime committed ? 



JandC_Reptiles said:


> And they apparently stopped as soon as she asked them to. Therefore no crime committed.


----------



## koubee (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

top attachment not working but this one is....http://www.news.com.au/perthnow/story/0,21498,19655292-948,00.html


----------



## peterescue (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

What are you people actually writing about? Are these people members here?


----------



## Rennie (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

Big Brother


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

They arent members here, they are from Big Brother


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*



shamous1 said:


> JandC_Reptiles said:
> 
> 
> > Sexual assualt, sexual harassment pffft.
> ...


Spot on Shamous.

I am completely shocked that some people think this is ok, it definately changes my opinion on those that do. :shock: :evil: :shock: :evil:

I am also annoyed that BigBrother told Camilla that she should be mindful of the affect that discussing what happend could have on both boys!!! Who gives a **** what happens to them, they deserve it!!!

This is the perfect message to send to young girls out there, as if it isn't hard enough for them to speak out about sexual assault, they are told that they should consider the affect on the offenders.

I am sorry but this infuriates me!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## pugsly (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brothe*



> What are you people actually writing about? Are these people members here?



We should invite them pete! lol

Good points on both sides actually, personally its been blown way out of proportion, there have been far worse incidents than that in the house.. 

As much as I feel sorry for the girl she put herself in the position for it to happen, laughed about it at the time, and then got upset over it. I dont for one second condone what they did, but it was not sexual harrassment as Camilla needs to have felt harrassed or assaulted for it to be, and clearly she stated she just thought they took a joke a little far.

Hope it gets the axe personally, if I see another low cut shirt on Gretel Ill become celebant.. eeeewwww..


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brothe*

That doesn't make sense, if someone goes "too far", then they have gone beyond the boundary of your acceptance, they went further than camilla wanted, that is clearly harrassment.

It is not uncommon for people in situations like this to appear as though they are not bothered, it is a defense mechanism, the full impact often comes much later, she may still suffer more as time passes, did you watch Camilla telling the other housemates how she told John to stop, willing participants do not need to say stop or no because they want the same thing, I think she has the right to say no (joke or no joke) BEFORE having a dick shoved in her face.



> she put herself in the position for it to happen


What an idiotic thing to say.

:evil:


----------



## reptililian (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brothe*



> she put herself in the position for it to happen


... just like a girl wearing a short skirt is "asking" to be raped.


----------



## Bonustokin (Jul 2, 2006)

> "Opposition leader Kim Beazley has made a statement recommending Channel 10 make this season of Big Brother the last"
> 
> Could it be! Have the labour party finally found the key to winniing an election!


PMSL! :lol:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

But they stopped when asked.
That makes it a mere wrong judgement on their part.

To answer somebodies question.
Yes I do have every right to grab a girls breast if I feel she is inviting me to do so. And if I thought wrongly &amp; she ask's me not to do that &amp; I stop then obviously I had judged her signals wrongly. That is NOT sexual assault IMO. And we are talking people we know not complete strangers here. The guys had every right to feel that she was up for a joke considering a week or so earlier she had asked them both for sexual favours insisting they both do her etc. The way everyone carries on about sexual harrasment these days it is as if you have to straight out ask for sexual favours without beating around the bush then have a stern "yes" answer before getting into it. Wheres the days of spontanious actions? where things like kissing, cuddling &amp; foreplay lead to sex. I am suprised at the rate of birth considering how many members of the community actually ask for sex. I am guessing under 15% for sure.


----------



## Retic (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh dear, I can certainly see how some blokes make it bad for all of us.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

No you are missing the point here.
She had asked them both for a 3some earlier.
That is an inviting gesture on her part. She then had a change of heart during an episode &amp; asked them to stop which they did straight away.

Now how is that sexual assault?


----------



## Retic (Jul 3, 2006)

Actually I'm not, it's a bit like saying you are allowed to go to an ex girlfriends house and expect sex because you used to do it. It really doesn't matter what she said earlier, people say all sorts of things.


----------



## Hickson (Jul 3, 2006)

boa said:


> Oh dear, I can certainly see how some blokes make it bad for all of us.



Agreed.

   

Hix


----------



## Hickson (Jul 3, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> No you are missing the point here.
> She had asked them both for a 3some earlier.
> That is an inviting gesture on her part. She then had a change of heart during an episode &amp; asked them to stop which they did straight away.
> 
> Now how is that sexual assault?



Because she didn't ask to be physically restrained while they did it. And she wasn't aware they were going to do it until it was actually happening.



Hix


----------



## FAY (Jul 3, 2006)

I am sure they must pick the most pathetic people in Australia to go on Big Brother!


----------



## Retic (Jul 3, 2006)

Absolutely right Hix.


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 3, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> The guys had every right to feel that she was up for a joke considering a week or so earlier she had asked them both for sexual favours insisting they both do her etc.



Sorry, I can't keep quiet on this issue any longer.

Since when is being restrained by two people and being slapped in the face with a penis a joke ?

This might be a fetish thing, this is definately a control issue (or lack of one), this may very well be two twisted individuals that shouldn't be about on the street if they, and yourself, consider this sort of thing a joke.

Oh, funny haha. What happens when your wife looks over her shoulder at some guy in the street and he, with your liberal attitude, takes it as a come on and jumps her, she might say no, but too late, her shirt is already ripped open and she is already suffering deep emotional hurt, is it funny then?

Great joke J &amp; C. Did you grow up on wannabe fantasy internet porn ?


----------



## Nome (Jul 3, 2006)

If it wasn't something she might have wanted, why did they feel the need to hold her down first?

It's the oldest trick in the book blaming the actions of the girl for consequent unwanted sexual advances, it's from the dark ages when woman that were considered someone that would sleep with anyone were raped, and everyone said they were asking for it. I'm utterly surprised that some people still think this way.

And J&amp;C, you confirmed that you think like that in one of your first comments that the girl who wanted a threesome was a derogetory name for a woman of low standards, yet the guys who wanted the same things are just typical lads (your words).

I've never watched the sad exuse for a tv show and go right of channel 10 at all because of the amount of advertising. I've always thought that if it was as popular as they say it is, it is a really sad and scary reflection on the Australian society.


----------



## pythoness (Jul 3, 2006)

How can anyone say this isn't sexual harrassment, when a tap on the bum is concidered sexual harrassment,,,, this is more than harrassment, it's abuse..... the only time something like this would be acceptable would be if it were between adults who had a thing for it and was pre-arranged in a roll play or something similar,,,, what happened was a spur of the moment thing done by drunk people to a girl, who while equally as drunk, still did not deserve to have her space invaded and restrained against her will and be slapped in the face with a dick....... i'm sorry but a slap in the face is abuse, a slap in the face with a dick is sexual abuse,,, simple as that.


----------



## Retic (Jul 3, 2006)

How this can be put down to just a bit of fun by 2 lads is beyond me I'm afraid.


----------



## Moclobe (Jul 3, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> But they stopped when asked.
> That makes it a mere wrong judgement on their part.
> 
> To answer somebodies question.
> Yes I do have every right to grab a girls breast if I feel she is inviting me to do so. And if I thought wrongly &amp; she ask's me not to do that &amp; I stop then obviously I had judged her signals wrongly. That is NOT sexual assault IMO. And we are talking people we know not complete strangers here. The guys had every right to feel that she was up for a joke considering a week or so earlier she had asked them both for sexual favours insisting they both do her etc. The way everyone carries on about sexual harrasment these days it is as if you have to straight out ask for sexual favours without beating around the bush then have a stern "yes" answer before getting into it. Wheres the days of spontanious actions? where things like kissing, cuddling &amp; foreplay lead to sex. I am suprised at the rate of birth considering how many members of the community actually ask for sex. I am guessing under 15% for sure.



What would your opinion be if it was your daughter involved in the BB incident? How would you feel if I went up and grab your daughter's breast and then said sorry I thought you wanted it? Would you still feel the same way?

Regards David


----------



## pugsly (Jul 3, 2006)

At the end of the day its up to Camilla if it is or isnt. If she felt that it was, it it. If she didnt WHICH she stated clearly numerous times, it isnt. 

The police examined the footage and found no evidence anyway.

Move on.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jul 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

Dave was up late the other night because of not being able to sleep and watched some of it. I've seen a bit here and there, but it is the biggest BS show we've ever seen in our lives! TAKE IT OFF THE TV!! Stupid stupid show!!


----------



## peterescue (Jul 3, 2006)

pugsly said:


> At the end of the day its up to Camilla if it is or isnt. If she felt that it was, it it. If she didnt WHICH she stated clearly numerous times, it isnt.
> 
> The police examined the footage and found no evidence anyway.
> 
> Move on.



I understand it is because there is no complaint been made.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 3, 2006)

Official word from the police was "lack of evidence".


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 3, 2006)

Lack of evidence? Isn't there a zillion cameras in every room of that house? I have no idea what happened, I don't know the context in which things happened, but if ever there was a time when there could be absolutely no doubt at all about what happened, wouldn't this be the case? Haven't they been watched constantly (literally) for several weeks by about a dozen people? I can't see how there could possibly be a lack of evidence.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 3, 2006)

They don't have much of a case without a formal complaint. Reallly all they have is a couple of videos showing her laughing and mucking around, that and about a million people screaming for blood. It wouldn't stand up in court.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Jul 3, 2006)

pugsly said:


> The police examined the footage and found no evidence anyway.


The evidence they don't have is a complaint from Camilla, there is more than enough evidence to convict them both, only Camilla (in a textbook victim mindset) feels it is her fault and will not pursue it.

Anyone who thinks that "preceived" signals from a girl is an invite to go in for the grope has serious problems, that is not normal behaviour.

Of course when there is previous sexual interaction between two people then you can assume a level of implicit consent, but even between partners you would never have the right to force them against their will, let alone as a "joke" on someone you have known for a matter of weeks!!


----------



## peterescue (Jul 3, 2006)

no, official word is that no complaint has been made.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes Pete, but the police have reviewed the tapes and stated they would not be pressing charges due to lack of evidence.


----------



## peterescue (Jul 3, 2006)

ok Brendan, you be right this time. I'll take the next one.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 3, 2006)

No, i want them all :twisted:

P.S. We're saying the same thing here - no complaint = lack of evidence.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*



peterescue said:


> What are you people actually writing about? Are these people members here?



I thought you were an intelligent, well educated person Pete. By not knowing who we are talking about proves that you are indeed that.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brothe*

As with any media situation, we will never know the full truth behind this whole situation. Maybe Camilla did complain but was forced away from filing anything formal through the show producers.

Fact - No women (or Man)should have to be put in that situation and no one has the right to do what they did. Females deserve the right t be treated wth a little bit more respect than this particular female received.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*

Hrm maybe this will be an unpopular point of view. But i think it was the right thing to kick them out. I understand that it was "all in good humour" but it's jokes like this that lead to much worse things happening "accidentally".


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brother!*



Tsidasa said:


> Hrm maybe this will be an unpopular point of view. But i think it was the right thing to kick them out. I understand that it was "all in good humour" but it's jokes like this that lead to much worse things happening "accidentally".



Not unpopular on this side of the fence. I agree with you totally. Just because 2 young hormone fuelled brains in their ????? males feel like having a joke does not make it right. Where does it end and what example does it set for the youth of today - I take it that the youth of today are the majority watchers of this sort of crap. You only have to look at the audience to see all the teeny boppers.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brothe*

Agreed that's where i definately think big brother did the right thing because although i am not going to presume to say that John and Ashley are the type of people that would take things further, because i do not know them and would not like to make a statement about such things without evidence. But for it to be portrayed as OK to hold a girl down and put your scrotum on her face for "a fun joke" would be a breach of duty of care in my opinion to the young impressionable teens out there


> Not unpopular on this side of the fence. I agree with you totally. Just because 2 young hormone fuelled brains in their ????? males feel like having a joke does not make it right. Where does it end and what example does it set for the youth of today - I take it that the youth of today are the majority watchers of this sort of crap. You only have to look at the audience to see all the teeny boppers.


----------



## reptililian (Jul 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brothe*

No complaint is filed... therefore there no crime was committed... move on.

There are one thousand reasons why someone may not want to formally complain about a "sexual assault". It doesn't make what happened okay. I am sickened and disgusted that someone can hold such a dangerous and misguided opinion. 

SICKENED AND DISGUSTED.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brothe*



> As with any media situation, we will never know the full truth behind this whole situation. Maybe Camilla did complain but was forced away from filing anything formal through the show producers.



Quite possibly she was told that she would either have to file a complaint in front of the cameras or else leave the house.
To those that think "it was just a harmless joke" would it still be a joke if they'd done it to another male? To you?


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brothe*

I received a PM on this matter, and typed out my response to this sad situation in PM as a return. Then I thought, why keep this opinion between two of us.

So, to the person who PM'd me, here is my reply. May as well let everyone see it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A forum is never going to be the place to change a persons opinion on anything. Most people just dig their heels in and fight their side of the argument, often blindly misreading everyone elses statements in favour of their own viewpoint.

If you want to hold anyone responsible, I think we have to blame the same medium we are using now, the internet. Where porn, in it's normal form of man and woman having sex, is no longer exciting and new twisted variations to enable people to 'get off' are being invented. Too much of it now involves the forcing of women and girls to the mans bidding and unfortunately, too many boys are growing into men thinking this is the norm. Fetish sex, like this, has always been around, but it is through the easy access to porn, via the internet, that it is now in the hands of impressionable boys growing into young men, and young men growing into fathers to be.

I have been watching this change with interest as I have a young daughter and this is the male mentality she is going to be growing up in. Where guys consider it acceptable to hold a woman down and force themselves on her, in any form, or where guys think it is clever to grab a girl off the street and pack rape them in the back of a car, which, thanks to the dollars these girls are paid to act in these mediums, shows the girl saying no no no, then clearly enjoying it in the end. Many guys don't see this as acting for the sake of money. Is it any wonder some guys can't see the difference between fantasy and reality and think this is what women want ?

All we can do is teach our kids right from wrong and hope they get the message, which, clearly, didn't happen with some guys.

Peace


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ashley and John excorted from Big Brothe*

Sorry I had to go to work, I havn't bothered reading all the posts but will respond anyway.

1stly anyone listen to Nova FM radio today? when they played the audio footage on air.
Camilla knew in advance what was happening. She was laughing during &amp; afterwards as was every other housemate. It was all a harmless joke, maybe a morally incorrect sick joke but a joke in their opinion all the same. You lot are looking at it morally (btw every1 has different standards of morals) where as I was talking about legally. By the investigating police no crime has been committed.

No need for personal attacks on me just because I have a different opinion on the situation than some of you. I agree it was a sick joke, but still it was done in gest &amp; at the end of teh day no charges laid due to 1: camilla participating to an extent, 2: lack of actual evidence to proove otherwise &amp; 3: previous inuendos between the three.

I labelled camilla a female with no standards for the simple fact she ASKED 2 guys to sleep with her on national TV. You don't find that low? I would tar any female that does the same with teh same brush.

If they had done it to another male you lot would be laughing. Same as shaving the sleeping guys eye brows. Shave a females eye brows &amp; its all hands across the nation lol. Woman want equal rights when it suits them &amp; when it dosn't its "we are the weaker sex"

I agree holding a person down is wrong, no doubt, however she put herself in that position by continually doing kinky **** with them &amp; playing along laughing etc while it happened. Did you also see her holding Ash down when BB made her kiss every1? oh its double standards now hey!

As for my daughter, leave family out of it.
For starters when my daughter is 20 years old I wouldn't expect her to come onto guys the way Camilla did putting herself in that situation. And to be honest as pissed off as I might be I would hold respect for the guys for releasing her when she asked. Majority of my anger would be hurled at my daughter for embarrassing me on national TV.


----------



## Deano (Jul 3, 2006)

boa said:


> Oh dear, I can certainly see how some blokes make it bad for all of us.





JandC_reptiles: I said it once ill say it again your a bloody idiot full stop!!!! Ill keep saying it if you like LMAO you just don’t know when to shut up :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 3, 2006)

Haven't you people seen Jay &amp; Silent Bob Strike Back?? Girls like this kind of stuff


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

Deano mate, seriously get off your J&amp;C obsession.
The only time you ever post is to have an attack on us lol.
Are you still upset I wouldn't trade my snakes for your lacey's? Dude get over it. Asking me to meet you for a fight etc just gets me excited &amp; I don't want to send out mixed signals like camilla did to Ash &amp; John haha You obviously have a problem with us so why bother trying to get our attention all the time?


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 3, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> To answer somebodies question.
> Yes I do have every right to grab a girls breast if I feel she is inviting me to do so.



Good god.....

And women only want equal rights when it suits them? Lemme guess-all feminists are dykes with hairy armpits who want to kill all the men?
I actually feel sorry for you. Then again, yours is a sadly typical attitude.
I'm not particulary interested in the BB debate although it's terrible that the woman in question was actually crying on the show last night due to guilt. 

Ahh patriarchy, it keeps the women where they should be by making everyone believe they belong there :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 3, 2006)

LMAO someone is upset now, what’s wrong you can dish it but can’t take it, dude just stop there before you make a complete fool of yourself PMSL
And as I remember it I didn’t want to swap with you for your chatty python because it was in poor condition!! Yep that’s how I remember it!!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

As I said I typed a short &amp; sweet reply as I had to go to work.
So let me define that post for you.

IF I was with a girl who was all over me (kissing dancing etc) at a club and she implyed that she couldn't wait to get me home for some hot loving. Then yea I would believe I can grope her. If I did &amp; she said something along the lines of "no not here or no I don't want to anymore" &amp; I stopped then that is NOT sexual assualt. She led me on to believe it was all good.

Anyway can't have an opinion here without being attacked so I will agree with you lot now. Was such a very very very sadistic stunt. Attempted rape, sick joke, sexual harrassment &amp; assualt &amp; all that.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

Deano no use talking crap buddy EVERYONE here knows that I do not display ANY of my animals to ANYONE due to a previous incident. I won't even post pics on this site. You have never seen any of my animals so don't try &amp; state you have. The fact is you were interested &amp; I was not. I told you I do not have the room to house laceys &amp; you obviously hold a grudge over that. No idea why as you contacted me in regards to swapping not the other way around. So if you have a problem leave it at that.


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ahh ok well that's totally different, and much better than what you first wrote :lol:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

Yea I just re-read the original post &amp; it sounds like I meant its ok so long as you know the person lol. Can see now why so many people have the wrong idea of me. But I meant led on when I said under the impression.


----------



## reptililian (Jul 3, 2006)

> Ahh patriarchy, it keeps the women where they should be by making everyone believe they belong there


And unless they complain, it's ok. And they are too scared or beaten to complain because of the patriachal system which only several years ago had a JUDGE saying (I repeat) a girl wearing a short skirt is asking to be raped and if a woman refuses to have sex with her husband then he is well within his rights to convince her to succumb with a degree of force.


----------



## newtosnakes (Jul 3, 2006)

I am just curious how many of you that have created an opinion, have actually seen the full "unedited" version of this incident. I have seen it and I believe that this was not a case of sexual assault. 

I most certainly believe that just because a women wears a short skirt she is not "asking for it" and i also believe that women (and men on that note) deserve to be able to go through life not having to put up with uninvited advances, in this case the incident in question was nothing that involved sexual harassment. The exact reason the police would not prosecute for lack of evidence. 
I dont believe that having one person lay his arm across you (the same way my husband does as we go to sleep) is "being forcibly held down by 2 people".

Just my 2 cents, but I wish people would stop believing hype created by the media to sell more copies of their paper/magazine etc.

And if anyone is actually interested, I am able to email you the video footage to see for yourself.

I don't wish to be shot down by voicing my opinion, but people should have all the facts before passing judgement.

IMHO


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

Regardless if the victim presses charges or not the police can still charge the perpetraitor. When a man bashes his wife &amp; the police arrive even after she states that she doesn't want any charges laid it was an accident etc etc the police still charge the guy IF they believe they can make a case on him.

OBVIOUSLY the police know they cant make a case against john &amp; ash so they havn't charged them. Honestly do not make judgement till you see the video or hear the audio, camilla was joking around as much as the boys before, during &amp; after.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

Newtosnakes I have heard the audio &amp; my mrs has seen the live stream online (bit fuzzy due to low speed) and she reckoned she wasnt held down either. Can you confirm if he was cuddling her or holding her down?

Could you please email the footage I will PM you the addy

EDIT: just seen an ad on channel 9, the news is going to show it &amp; solve the mystery whether it was assualt, fun &amp; games or a publicity stunt. Both guys were the only people using fake names in the house, maybe it was BB idea to gain publicity &amp; viewers 

I can't wait till it is shown in its entirety. Won't there be alot of members here with the wrong opinion when they show it was not assualt. I look forward to talking to you all further after its cleared


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 3, 2006)

http://home.exetel.com.au/yort/Yorto/bb6.au.day069.live.feed.incident-korntunes-cut.asx


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep deffinately attempted rape, sexual harrassment &amp; sexual assault.
But am I seeing things or did she assualt Johns pecker or nipple AFTER the incident? Was she tickling or playing around with the perpertraitors? OMG the gore, maybe that was her way of handling the stress of being victimised lol.

As I said she knew in advance what they were up to, she was laughing, the other housemates were laughing, they were all joking about it before during &amp; after the event.

HARMLESS FUN


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 3, 2006)

"I labelled camilla a female with no standards for the simple fact she ASKED 2 guys to sleep with her on national TV. You don't find that low? I would tar any female that does the same with teh same brush. " would you label any guy the same? Just because a girl wants to sleep with someone does not label her a sl*t.

Anyway....
I just wanted to comment on the things that have happened SINCE this thing occured.
what the **** is john howard doing???? this is a good time to talk about the barriers kids cross and the feelings involved instead of closing off from it. LETS TALK TO KIDS about it not censor it and pretend it doesn't happen. That's what fuels domestic violence and things (NO I AM NOT SAYING WHAT HAPPENED WAS ANYTHING CLOSE TO DOMESTIC VIOLENCE) however it is a good opportunity to talk to kids about what they think and the grey areas of sexual assault. Not to brush it under the carpet, nor to label these two young guys depraved. Clearly a barrier was crossed that they did not know was there and that is a problem in society as a whole that needs addressing.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

No if a woman wants to sleep with someone that is fine. But If a woman wants to sleep with 2 men at the same time on national TV then yes she is a sl*t. Just my opinion you don't have to agree. 

Anyway I agree with your post.
It should be played in its entirety to the nation &amp; discussed openly &amp; freely.
These guys are now labeled as sick perverted sexual deviats over an attempted joke that some would laugh at &amp; some would find demeaning. And Camilla is now looked at as some poor girl that was almost raped by 2 guys. The media played it out to be far worse than it actually was &amp; that was all I was trying to say. Too bad alot of members here took my post the wrong way &amp; I admit I didn't state exactly what I meant in my original post due to running late for work, but I did correct myself once I got home &amp; realised how my post may have been translated.

So now that John, Ash &amp; Camilla have given their side of the story on TV and the video &amp; audio footage has been shown here what is everyones oppinion now?


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 3, 2006)

i stand by everything i've said so far, it needs to be discussed and i still dont think it was appropriate but it certainly wasn't rape =p


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

Nobody else is going to comment now?
Come on guys its still a disgusting, viscious cruel crime isn't it?
Shouldn't we be calling for blood? lynching anyone that agree's its harmless fun or perhaps crucifying small farm animals or something? This is a tragic affair of Australias worst crime captured on camera &amp; no-one has an opinion now? Everyone had an opinion before viewing the footage though lmao. Don't you just love being opinionated on topics you are ill informed of? 

By the way, Camilla mentioned turkey slapping while laughing before it happened, maybe she put the thought into their heads at the time thinking it would be harmless fun. Maybe it would not have happened otherwise. Who knows.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2006)

Tsidasa,
In-appropraite yes &amp; no.
To some it may be, to others not. It all comes down to how 1 was bought up &amp; what morals they have. Farting in public is also a big no-no to some yet to others they don't care who is around they will let rip. Not the best example I know. 

I have friends that do silly things like that so I find it amusing some of the times, such as when it is harmless &amp; no1 gets hurt or offended. My Mr's hates being around my friends when they act that way, she finds it demeaning to those that do it, herself who see's it, myself associated with them &amp; whoever cops the blunt of it. At times like that I do take offence. They now know not to do that sort of crap around us, or atleast around her. I guess it comes down to the situation at hand, timing and who is participating &amp; copping it lol


----------



## reptililian (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't know what happened on Big Brother. And I don't care. It's the following that disturbs me...

1) A girl of "loose morals" deserves whatever she gets.

2) If someone doesn't want to file a complaint, then no "crime" has been committed.

To hold such beliefs is to either be on a very slippery slope, or to be very ignorant.


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 3, 2006)

After seeing that footage, without a doubt she knew it was happening and encouraged it.

However, I stand by my opinion as expressed in this thread. 

My comments have been on how, in general, this is widely accepted and how this sort of thing is considered a big joke. This girl has set a bad example, the boys have set a bad example. If they want to play that sort of game, they can do it in the privacy of one of three bedrooms at home after the show runs it's course. These actions simply reiterate what I said in my second post, this sort of thing is being done and accepted as normal by impressionable boys, unfortunately, I didn't include by impressionable girls too.


----------

